
Facebook Is Expanding the Photo and Video Transfer Tool to Dropbox and Koofr - alexvoica
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/09/expanding-photo-and-video-transfer-tool-to-dropbox-and-koofr/
======
lukax
The adapter is also opensource [https://github.com/google/data-transfer-
project/pull/927](https://github.com/google/data-transfer-project/pull/927)

